# PSE the beast??



## jackblack99 (Nov 29, 2009)

whats the story on this bow? i could aquire one from my little brother. he got it in a trade and doesnt use it. it was bought new by the guy he got it from. it has never been in the woods. only been shot about 10 times at a target. never dry fired. it looks brand new. i dont NEED it cause im getting a bowtech allegiance vft. but just wantin to know bout it.


----------



## Richard S. (Dec 5, 2009)

think they went out of production 2002 or 03 a friend has been shooting one since 03 with no problems


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*Jump on it!*

If that PSE fits you or can be made to fit you should probably go with it. Then you'll find that you don't need the Bowtech at all. I've had three PSE bows and never have had any of the problems that I read about on here with others. I still have one from the 80's,one from the 90's and presently a 2004 Mach Pro that I shoot almost every day. Never have had any kind of failure except a broken cable on the oldest one. I plan to keep shooting the Mach Pro for a long time. Wouldn't part with it.


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

I had one. It was an ok bow. I had to replace the limbs cause one cracked and it was never dry fired. It was also loud. Loud enough for someone 150 yards away through the woods heard me shoot.


----------

